
Facebook's Joel Kaplan faces Kavanaugh critics at emotional town hall - tareqak
https://www.axios.com/facebook-joel-kaplan-faces-kavanaugh-critics-town-hall-854eb64e-93a0-4649-b7dc-43116651e222.html
======
toomuchtodo
Does a link exist to the livestreamed video?

